# Need Advise on Chicken Tractors



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I just purchased a chicken coop tractor and any advise on how often to move is appreciated...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Granny Hall said, morning and night ... or as needed. 

And ... where are the pictures?


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Also depends on your setup, and the quality of your pasture. Some tractors are just a roof, roosts and egg boxes. You string electric netting around those. Others are smaller and self contained


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Let's see some pics of it.... and also pics of where you will place it.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I will have some pics soon still putting it together just trying to be pro-active.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Can anyone suggest some chicken breeds that like to bask in the sun of Florida and still lay eggs?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Can anyone suggest some chicken breeds that like to bask in the sun of Florida and still lay eggs?


Australorps were bred to handle high heat and still lay well.

All of my chickens do well in Texas heat - AS LONG as they have SHADE!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We've had good luck with Rhode Island Reds. They can tolerate the Texas heat and are good egg layers. I string some misters up in a couple of the shady areas in the heat of the summer. I also add more water containers in strategic locations. We have an old box fan to run in the chicken coop when the temperature gets into the mid-90s. They're only in there to lay eggs in the nesting boxes and to roost in the hen house for the night.

The Rhode Island Red hens have been reasonably friendly and do very well free-ranging. The RIR roosters have a reputation of being very aggressive and that may be an understatement. However, they are excellent protectors of the flock. 

If you're going the Rhode Island Red route and want to have a (single) RIR rooster, I suggest no less than 20 hens. Kind of makes one admire his stamina although his rough approach left a lot to be desired from the ladies point of view.

For the few of you who may remember my whacking the crap out of the rooster with a PVC pole when he was charging me, that problem has been solved. His bad attitude got even worse as he approached a year old and one day he said (in chicken speak) "you want a piece of me????" and the last thing that went through his mind was the blast of a 20 gauge shotgun. It wasn't even worth the effort to try to corral him. The hens have been a lot happier. And I no longer have to look over my shoulder for the persnickety stalker. 

However, that owl wouldn't have gotten one of the hens had the rooster still been around. For me personally, it's not worth putting up with another rooster, though.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Country Living said:


> The RIR roosters have a reputation of being very aggressive and that may be an understatement. .... For me personally, it's not worth putting up with another rooster, though.


I have not given up on roosters, but i will definitely NOT be getting anything red at all 

I sure wish ol' Roman was still with us (a big ol' gentle Buff Orp roo - RIP  )


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

RevWC said:


> I just purchased a chicken coop tractor and any advise on how often to move is appreciated...


When you can see more dirt then grass, move it.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Assuming you are providing supplemental feed (usually the case) then how often you move it is really up to you. The more chickens/square foot you have, the more often things will get dirty of course. Once or twice a day is the norm with typical setups.

I have seen some rowdy Orpington roosters but for the most part they are pretty nice to deal with. With the more aggressive breeds I find the only way is to show them who's boss from a young age (hold their head down, etc.)

Heat? If you mean above 90F I have no idea


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I seem to be veering towards the Orpington for their demeanor and egg capacity. Where I live they only allows 4 hens and no Roosters... 

What's your thoughts on chicks are should I get older hens?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

RevWC said:


> What's your thoughts on chicks are should I get older hens?


Go pullets!!! 

Chicks are cute (I'm so over that) but pullets will put you into eggs faster. Also that way you will not have to worry about a brooder and etc.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Go pullets!!!
> 
> Chicks are cute (I'm so over that) but pullets will put you into eggs faster. Also that way you will not have to worry about a brooder and etc.


Great advise! Thanks! :kiss:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Make sure they can reach the controls or get a bigger chicken.... Oh wrong thread.

Many move them daily or twice a day. It really depends on how many chickens you have and how much grass you want left in that spot.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You get about 3-5 good years of laying out of a hen... so pullets are better but if you want eggs right away, get 2 hens that are laying and 2 pullets. You can also get 4 pullets and eat the 2 hens when the pullets start laying.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

For us, the eggs are not the only benefit to having hens. They are amazing pest control specialists as well as superior fertilization engineers. Of course it helps to live in the boonies where there is room for them to free-range so they can enjoy endless opportunities to just do their chicken thing. Sometimes that means washing off the porch because they did their chicken thing right in front of the door.


----------



## Swampwood (Jan 2, 2013)

All diff. Reds
Black austrps
Easter eggers 
all lay good in my heat.


----------



## Swampwood (Jan 2, 2013)

RevWC said:


> I seem to be veering towards the Orpington for their demeanor and egg capacity. Where I live they only allows 4 hens and no Roosters...
> 
> What's your thoughts on chicks are should I get older hens?


I like my orphingtons because I raised them but won't buy more.. Mine don't lay well and are very broody. Chicks are the only way I'd get them... People give away or sell their worst layers first.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Pics of the coop and chickens..Delaware and New Hampshire Red.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

RevWC said:


> Pics of the coop and chickens..Delaware and New Hampshire Red.


That's the chicken tractor? I'm disappointed.  I was expecting some newfangled European made machine.

I've been on tractors all my life. I moderate a tractor forum. Never even heard of a chicken tractor.

That thing isn't even gas let alone a diesel. 

In needs MORE POWER (and a 3-point hitch)


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> That's the chicken tractor? I'm disappointed.  I was expecting some newfangled European made machine.
> 
> I've been on tractors all my life. I moderate a tractor forum. Never even heard of a chicken tractor.
> 
> ...


It runs on chicken sh*t..the more they sh*t the faster it moves...


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

RevWC said:


> It runs on chicken sh*t..the more they sh*t the faster it moves...


In that case, my chickens would make it go the speed of light!

I can't wait until I get some eggs in addition to the preemo fertilizer!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

2 days max for moving the coop. The chicken sh*t has spoken..


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> I've been on tractors all my life. I moderate a tractor forum.


Which one? I probably know you on a tractor forum as well!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Got my first eggs this morning!!!!!!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations! Were the eggs well-formed or the smaller sometimes misshapen "starter eggs"?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Country Living said:


> Congratulations! Were the eggs well-formed or the smaller sometimes misshapen "starter eggs"?


2 were small and 1 was regular size.. are starter eggs eatable?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

mmmmmmmm.......double yoke


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

RevWC said:


> 2 were small and 1 was regular size.. are starter eggs eatable?


They are eatable.... just a tiny version of the normal egg. Just get a small piece of toast and you'll be just fine! At first we had eggs the size of a large marble and just as round. It was great fun for the grandkids.


----------

